# Max and Dexter need a new home!



## Dlnestle0 (Sep 25, 2013)

Max and Dexter have been my pet rats for around 1yr now. I have recently moved though and they are not allowed in the apartment complex. I'm hoping to find someone who will take good care of them, as they mean a lot to me. Max is more shy but Dexter will come right up to you. They never bite and they love to play. They hardly make any noise and I've been very happy having them as my pets. They're both males and act as if they're brothers. I have bedding, the wheel, treats, the cage- the whole package for someone who really wants Max and Dexter. I'm not asking for any money, just to be able to get updates every once in awhile to hear how they are doing. 
I live in Nottingham, MD, 21236.
If you're interested, contact me at [email protected].


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am just curious if anyone has told you to remove your pets? Because you could have your rats in your apartment and no one would even know. I mean it's ultimately your decision but I bet no one will probably ever say something unless they become a real problem.


----------



## jooliah (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with TexasRatties. Perhaps you could just hide them?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay, for the sake of this thread I won't lie, I've hidden pets before and it is NEVER a good idea. You can get away with it but it's extremely stressful and ultimately if the landlord finds out there could be some pretty nasty consequences.

It turns your senses all the way up because you're so scared of being caught and every time the cage smells a little bit you freak and think everyone else will be able to smell it and just go into panic mode and overclean. Whenever they make a noise you get scared. When you bring in food and toys you get scared. If you end up needing a new cage how will you bring it in? If you get a shipment how do you expect to not be caught? If you have to go to the vet? If your landlord wants to come over how do you expect to hide them? Constantly moving them around is unfair to them. When the landlord hears some rattling in the closet or sees some bedding or a little stray poo on the floor all bets are over. Plus, you have to spend time free ranging and socialising them and it's just...it's not a good idea. 

Always bet on getting caught, and the management you have to put in to making sure they aren't noticeable because you become paranoid is ridiculous and worrisome beyond belief.

I can imagine rats are way easier than dogs but it's the landlord's rules and you need to follow them and respect him/her. Unless you don't mind getting kicked out of your apartment or having to find a way to get rid of your rats by the next day I really would not recommend hiding pets. It's too much stress and keeps you on the edge always. Not the best idea. Lovely boys though and I wish you luck in finding new homes.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hiding rodents is ridiculously easy. Landlords cannot come in unannounced - they have to give a day notice in most places to enter. I know because when I first had hamsters in my first apartment over 10 years ago, I had 8-10 Syrian Hamsters at any given time and we weren't supposed to have any small animals. I thought about this awful hard before - how often did my landlord demand access to my bedroom? Never. And I could count on 1 hand the number of times they were in the apartment at all. Rats aren't particularly noisy either. 

I live in a place now where my roommate rents so I don't have this problem now, but hiding small animals is easy. I might get flamed but yes I would just hide them, just as long as you don't have a big cage, just be sure to keep them in a bedroom. Landlords usually have more than one complex they look after and they aren't interested in snooping on anyone.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Hiding rodents is indeed usually pretty easy! and landlords do give a day notice (I've heard of a two day notice?) so if you do want to hide them you can probably get away with it. I know I wrote a whole post about why not to do it but it was just my experiences because I've always been very on edge when I used to hide pets, but people hide pets often. Realistically though if you have a giant critter nation good luck taking that in... but rats can be done.

I'm curious as to if this person has already moved into their apartment though with the rats as a temporary exception and is just looking to get rid (jeez that's such an awful way of putting it but I don't know another way to phrase it) of them now. That happened to my brother. "I have recently moved though and they are not allowed in the apartment complex."


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> Hiding rodents is indeed usually pretty easy! and landlords do give a day notice (I've heard of a two day notice?) so if you do want to hide them you can probably get away with it. I know I wrote a whole post about why not to do it but it was just my experiences because I've always been very on edge when I used to hide pets, but people hide pets often. Realistically though if you have a giant critter nation good luck taking that in... but rats can be done.
> 
> I'm curious as to if this person has already moved into their apartment though with the rats as a temporary exception and is just looking to get rid (jeez that's such an awful way of putting it but I don't know another way to phrase it) of them now. That happened to my brother. "I have recently moved though and they are not allowed in the apartment complex."


The rest of your post would apply nicely to pets that are not caged/tanked. Unless you have something really big (ie 10 rats in a DCN) the chances of getting caught are nil. Landlords rarely live at complexes anymore; most of them are actually big LLCs who manage 5 or more complexes. Although hiding cats isn't that hard, unless you have a loud one - dogs are almost out of the question. I noticed that with the advent of those pee mats for dogs alot of people seem to be trying more than they used to.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I am currently hiding my cat and two rats technically. My landlords aren't really that strict so I don't they'd really care if they found out. I also live in front of the office but I know when its opened and closed and when they go out for lunch so if I have critter stuff I have to bring in I know when. I am paying a pet deposit for my dog which technically covers any animal in the apartment but I just haven't told them about them. We even had maintenance guys come in and work on our kitchen and all I did was sit in my room with the kitten so she wouldn't cry and they never noticed. As long as your not being sketchy or odoury it should be fine.


----------

